# KLH System vs. RCA System



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

*So I have had a KLH 5.1 surround system for almost 10 years now (model HTA-9906) it has 4 surround speaks all rated at 100W and a center channel rated at 100W (it's just a surround speaker slipped sideways). The subwoofer is powered by the wall plug with multiple different inputs...it's been an okay system I can't crank it anyway where I live. *










*My neighbor just gave me his old system it's an RCA 5.1 surround system, I see perks and downfalls to his system. It's model number RT2280 and came with a receiver...which I wont be using I have my Kenwood VR-715. Starting with the subwoofer it's a joke...says right on the back "powered" but yet the receiver does all the amplification:*










*I think I will be sticking with my KLH woofer:*










*However the RCA center channel seems to be a true real center channel and not a satellite flipped sideways with a mid driver on the left side and a tweeter on the right, its rated at 50-80w which is 20w less than my KLH center channel:*










*The surround speakers are as well 50-80w (20w less) but the enclosures are almost twice the size of my KLH surrounds:*










*This might just be a case of testing them for myself, I have a feeling the RCA center channel with be an improvement exp seeing how I use ProLogicII with my cable TV and that seems to use the center channel more than anything. The surround speakers might be worth swapping out as well I guess I will just have to test them for myself...*


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

*Guess I had to figure this one out on my own...good old handy speaker switcher came in handy testing just the front left and right speakers:*










*The RCA enclosures are much deeper, they out-beat the KLH's and here is why. They had a wider frequency range and the tweeters sounded more crisp; crash symbols. I will have to see what they sound like at peak hours tomorrow with more wattage, too bad I can't find out how to remove the RCA grills they need to be cleaned badly:*


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

*I found out how to remove the grills....let them sit in the attic when it's 90F outside for a few days in a heat wave lol the grills pried up they are glued plugs. The KLHs are on the top now I can see the woofer difference:*










*I removed the fabric from the grills and I am going to paint the enclosures white with a black grill:*










*Instead of a bubble tweeter like the KLHs these have some sort of flat tweeter? They sound crisper I know that...*










*Now for the woofers, why does the KLH have a horn shaped cone? Looks like an old automotive speaker, is this more of a full range driver??*










*The RCA woofer looks more like a...well woofer, will the bubble cone throw lower frequencies??*


----------

